# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Beginning cutting pics.......please critique

## Buddhabody

Here a few pics take two days ago. I'm a natural bodybuilder and need to cut for a show thats in 29 weeks. Please give me your honest opinion or any other feedback.........thanks everyone

----------


## tbody66

symmetry is an issue, but truly it's hard to tell too much because you are such a high bf%. You need lots of help with posing, your abs need work, inner thigh, tear drop, traps, calves and rear delts. something is up with your upper arms, but I think it's definition and posing, size seems to be okay, can't tell about your triceps from the above poses.

----------


## FireGuy

As T-Body stated, you are really carrying too much bodyfat to get an accurate idea of what needs work. I know that's not what you wanted to hear but drop about 20lbs of bodyfat and you will be able to get a much better idea of what your strong and weak points are.

----------


## Buddhabody

Will post pics every two weeks until the show on October 29th. I appreciate the comments and feedback.

----------


## SlimJoe

Will be keeping an eye

----------


## tbody66

cut the fat, keep us posted every day on the diet and workout.

----------


## Buddhabody

Breakfast:
5 scrambled eggs
1/2 turkey sausage
1/2 cup of organic unsweetned milk
2 peices of whole wheat bread

Pre-workout meal:
Maple Brown sugar weight watchers oatmeal
EAS protein shake (20carbs,20g of protein)

Post-workout shake:
2 scoops of whey ON protein
1 cup of oats
12oz 2% milk

Post workout meal:
3 Baked chicken legs
1/2 cup of cooked brown rice

Early evening:
2 whole wheat wraps
2 cans of chicken of the sea tuna fish in water
3 TBSP of Hellman's light mayo
2 cups of spinach

Snack: 
Cup of salted peanuts in the shell

Dinner: 
6oz Turkey breast
1 cup of green beans (should be broccoli)

Supplements:
3 fish oil 1000mg
3 flaxseed oil 1000mg
2 (3 caps) Green tea extract
Animal pak
ZMA (45 minutes before bed)
2 pills B12 vitamin

Also, 1 hour and 50 minutes at the gym. Working quads, calves and hamstrings.....also shoulder and traps. Will post entire excercise routine. Have to sleep. Gotta wake up at 440am. All comment welcomed. Thanks again.

----------


## FireGuy

> Breakfast:
> 5 scrambled eggs *5 yokes as well? If so I would leave 1-2 but not 5. Would also toss veggies in here, some leafy spinach in the eggs maybe.*
> 1/2 turkey sausage*How many grams of protein and fat here?*
> 1/2 cup of organic unsweetned milk*Not a fan, water all the way, mix in some crystal light if you need some flavor.*
> 2 peices of whole wheat bread*How about 3/4-1 cup oatmeal instead*
> 
> Pre-workout meal:
> Maple Brown sugar weight watchers oatmeal*How many carbs/sugars in this?*
> EAS protein shake (20carbs,20g of protein)
> ...


Knowing the times and the total calories for each meal would help quite a bit as well.

----------


## tbody66

Did I miss the water intake?

----------


## Buddhabody

I did not post water intake

----------


## tbody66

Good deal, take fireguys advice and watch the fat melt off.

----------


## Buddhabody

5 scrambled eggs (830am 580 calories)
1/2 turkey sausage
1/2 cup of organic unsweetned milk
2 peices of whole wheat bread

Pre-workout meal: (1130am 330 calories)
Maple Brown sugar weight watchers oatmeal
EAS protein shake (20carbs,20g of protein)

Post-workout shake: ( 215pm 723 calories)
2 scoops of whey ON protein
1 cup of oats
12oz 2% milk

Post workout meal: (3pm 515 calories)
3 Baked chicken legs
1/2 cup of cooked brown rice

Early evening: (530pm and 700pm 525 calories)
2 whole wheat wraps
2 cans of chicken of the sea tuna fish in water
3 TBSP of Hellman's light mayo
2 cups of spinach

Snack: (8pm 200 calories)
Cup of salted peanuts in the shell

Dinner: (11pm 534 calories)
6oz Turkey breast
1 cup of green beans (should be broccoli)

Total: 128g fat, 193 net carbs, 55g dietary fiber, 41g of sugar 328g of protein. With excercise I came in at 673 calories under daily goal which is set at 3000. Let me state that I work as a part-time bus driver for the city transit authority and that day was a split run, meaning I worked for a couple hours in the morning 9am til 11am and then came back from 330pm til 9pm. Sometimes its hard to eat on a schedule. Let me know what you guys think. All comments welcomed. Thanks again.

----------


## Buddhabody

Breakfast:
5 scrambled eggs 5 yokes as well? If so I would leave 1-2 but not 5. Would also toss veggies in here, some leafy spinach in the eggs maybe. (Is there a problem with 5 yokes?) (Also, the spinach is a good idea, I can't believe how much I like raw spinach it adds alot of flavor to meals)
1/2 turkey sausageHow many grams of protein and fat here?( 4g of protein not sure about fat content, I don't have the label in front of me)
1/2 cup of organic unsweetned milkNot a fan, water all the way, mix in some crystal light if you need some flavor. ( I drink water with breakfast but mix the soy milk with the eggs to give it some flavor and also it only contains two carbs and a couple g of protein)
2 peices of whole wheat breadHow about 3/4-1 cup oatmeal instead( Good idea, I will begin to mix it up)

Pre-workout meal:
Maple Brown sugar weight watchers oatmealHow many carbs/sugars in this?(29 carbs and 4g of sugar)
EAS protein shake (20carbs,20g of protein)

Post-workout shake:
2 scoops of whey ON protein
1 cup of oats
12oz 2% milkWater, not milk here. (Interesting idea, why not milk. I have to say protein mix with water is gross to me, now later in my cutting and closer to the show I will do so, but not right now)

Post workout meal:
3 Baked chicken legsI would switch to breast(I switch it up as you'll see in coming posts, I like boneless breasts).
1/2 cup of cooked brown riceVeggies here as well. (yes, veggies there is a great idea)

Thanks for the info.

----------


## Buddhabody

Will post new pics tonight. I've lost between 6.5-10lbs in the last two weeks and my waistline is down from 36 1/2 to 35in.

----------


## gbrice75

Very nice man!

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks alot, I owe a great deal to all you guys on here for helping me really began to understand the importance of diet. I'm uploading pics right now to photobucket, should have them posted in the next 20mins.

----------


## Buddhabody

Please keep in mind I just did 2 1/2 hours at the gym and had a PWO shake before taking these pics

----------


## gbrice75

Could be lighting, but abs are definitely more visible than in the previous set of pics. Water loss is apparent too. Keep going, you'll look great!

----------


## tbody66

> Could be lighting, but abs are definitely more visible than in the previous set of pics. Water loss is apparent too. Keep going, you'll look great!


Absolutely, you have got to feel good about the progress.

----------


## Panzerfaust

Looks like you ate underway and doing good. FG's advice has/will really help you as it cuts out a lot of sugar and gives you better sources of carbohydrates.

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks alot everyone, I'll post pics in another two weeks. I also will try to put on my workouts and another diet sample. Thanks again

----------


## Buddhabody

Sample diet: I work a 4 day-overnight stretch . I try to only get carbs from vegetables overnight, at most a half cup of brown rice if I so feel the need. 

1 1/2 of Peanuts (1am) 301 cal

8oz of Baked salmon (4am) 310 cal
1 cup of steamed broccoli 44 cal

5 scrambled eggs (730am) 350 cal
1/2 cup of soy milk 40 cal
1/2 Turkey Polish sausage 55 cals

5 Hours of sleep

1pm 50minutes of Fasted Cardio treadmill 6.5% incline at speed of 3.5 HR 123-135

ON 2 scoops whey (210pm) 240 cal
1 1/2 2% milk 183 cal
1 cup of oats 300 cal

Whole wheat wrap (5pm) 110 cal
1.5 tbsp Light mayo 53 cal
1/2 cup raw Spinach 3 cal
5oz of Tuna fish in water 100 cal

8oz of baked salmon (8pm) 320 cal
1 cup of steamed broccoli 44 cal

Whole wheat wrap (11:30pm) 110 cal
1.5 tbsp light mayo 53 cal
6oz Baked skinless chicken breast 300 cal
1/2 cup of raw spinach 3 cal

Totals : 125g fat, 105g of carbs, 315g protein............carbs are low cause I didn't lift. Let me know what you think.

----------


## FireGuy

Nice work so far!

----------


## Buddhabody

Been kicking ass in the gym and have been on this diet for four weeks, and I started at 238.5lbs and am now 226.5lbs. I have been working out alot, and been consistent with diet only had an issue with a couple of cheat meals. I went too far with some pizza and french fries but I got back on track, this occured last week. When I started my waistline was at 36 1/2 inches and now I'm at 34 inches. Here are a couple pics, I took on Wednesday at the gym, I will take pics tomorrow evening and post. Please keep in my mind that these pics were taken after a two hour tri's/bi's workout.......appreciate any and all feedback

----------


## SlimmerMe

You are doing some good work yourself!

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks bro, I appreciate it...you guys on here keep me motivated and inspired to keep going. So thank you all..

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Thanks bro, I appreciate it...you guys on here keep me motivated and inspired to keep going. So thank you all..


You are welcome....

PS: I am not a bro! LOL!

----------


## Buddhabody

hahahaha.....I"m a dumba**.....I really didnt look that well.......wow I feel stupid......my apologies....:-)

----------


## SlimmerMe

> hahahaha.....I"m a dumba**.....I really didnt look that well.......wow I feel stupid......my apologies....:-)


No problem! LOL! Made me laugh which was worth it!

----------


## dirtybrd

Switch out the mayo for Olive oil mayo, you'll like it much better. It tastes like real mayo

----------


## gbrice75

Looking good bro, can't wait to see the shirtless pics!

----------


## Buddhabody

I'll try that olive oil mayo............thanks alot for your support Gbrice, I'll have some shirtless pics on this Friday. I'm at 225.6lbs straight out of bed so thats a total of 13lbs. I'm trying to go down to 223 before Friday we'll see though. I'm posting some sample workouts tonight....

----------


## Buddhabody

May 10th workout

excercise weight/rep

standing overhead tricep presses

45lbs/8
50lbs/6
55lbs/4
60lbs/4

Standing alternate dumbbell curls

45lbs/8
50lbs/10
55lbs/8
60lbs/8

Preacher dumbbell curls

70lbs/12
90lbs/8
110lbs/3
110lbs/2

Close grip bench press

185lbs/8
205lbs/12
225lbs/6
235lbs/6
245lbs/4

Seated preacher cable curls

100lbs/15
120lbs/11
140lbs/9 1/2
160lbs/5
180lbs/2 1/2

Behind the back dips (bodyweight)
(reps)
20
30
25
35

Standing overhead tricep extensions

110lbs/8
120lbs/6
130lbs/4

Seated alternate dumbbell curls

50lbs/7
60lbs/4
65lbs/4

Cable kickbacks

50lbs/12
60lbs/12
80lbs/5
100lbs/3

Standing bicep dumbbell twists (Turn wrist in at top of movement)

35lbs/7
40lbs/7

Dips (bodyweight)

10
10 1/2
11
10

High cable curls

70lbs/15
90lbs/7
110lbs/3
90lbs/8

Tricep V-Bar pushdowns

150lbs/20
170lbs/12
200lbs/9

Reverse V bar pushdown

120lbs/15
140lbs/15
160lbs/12
180lbs/7

Barbell curls (use olympic bar)

95lbs/10
105lbs/8
115lbs/4
125lbs/3

37 minutes of fasted cardio was done earlier in the day, cardio not done after bicep/tricep workout

----------


## Buddhabody

May 12th Shoulders/Legs

Excercise weight/rep

Leg extensions

65lbs/50
110lbs/40
155lbs/35
185lbs/25
230lbs/18
255lbs/14 1/2

Bent over cable crossovers

30lbs/12
40lbs/7
50lbs/2
40lbs/4

Rear delt machine

145lbs/20
175lbs/16
220lbs/12
250lbs/6 1/2

Seated calf press

495lbs/20 (rest pause) 20
495lbs/30 (rest pause) 25

Standing lateral dumbbell raises

22.5lbs/13
30lbs/10
40lbs/6

Lying leg curls

75lbs/25
105lbs/18
135lbs/10
170lbs/6

One leg calf raise 

230lbs/10
230lbs/20
250lbs/12
270lbs/11
290lbs/12

Clean and Press

135lbs/5
155lbs/5
175lbs/3

Smith machine upright row

70lbs/12
120lbs/5 (rest pause) 4
130lbs/5 (rest pause)3

Front Two Hand cable raises

60lbs/12 1/2
707lbs/15
80lbs/9 1/2
100lbs/4 1/2

Hack Squats

180lbs/13
270lbs/13
360lbs/10
540lbs/8

One leg seated calf presses

260lbs/25
280lbs/25
300lbs/25
325lbs/25
345lbs/20
385lbs/20
405lbs/15
425lbs/10

Side cable laterals

50lbs/8
60lbs/6 (rest pause) 3 1/2
70lbs/5 (rest pause) 4
80lbs/6

Seated dumbbell presses

70lbs/8 1/2
75lbs/6
85lbs/6

Squat

275lbs/9
315lbs/7
365lbs/4

Front squat 
135lbs/15

Behind the back barbell shrugs (third set in discovered wrist wraps with hooks on them, love them will use from now on)

275lbs/15
315lbs/6
315lbs/20
315lbs/15

Seated rear cable pulls (rear delts)

40lbs/13
50lbs/12
60lbs/9
70lbs/6
80lbs/6 

Hip abduction

140lbs/40
170lbs/5

Hip Adduction

140lbs/25
170lbs/35

NO cardio no leg days. Also due to a recovering right knee injury, on any squat I usually go 70 precent to the ground, If I go ass down its huge knee issues that cause me to miss leg days. Not making issues just explaining.

----------


## gbrice75

Careful with the wrist wraps w/ hooks; I HAD to buy them due to a dislocated middle and ring finger. I only wore one on the left wrist (bad hand) and had to use it for almost all pulling exercises, especially heavy work like deads. After a couple of months I wanted to see if my fingers could handle it without. I lost MASSIVE grip strength in that left hand... I deadlifted 315 for 2 reps before my left hand gave out... gay

I would say don't use them if you don't have to.

----------


## Buddhabody

Good point...I dont want to lose grip strength its just to me feels like I using all traps on shrugs with the wraps or I'm actually feeling the deadlift in my back and hamstrings with the straps........but I will watch it.....good to know....thanks bro

----------


## xnotoriousx

I can't give any input on contest prep because I don't know, but I will say that I see you're working your ass off! Keep on pushing!!

----------


## InsaneInTheMembrane

coming along nicely!!!

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks alot guys and girls for all the support, I kinda F'ed up on the diet these last two days, nothing too big but learning from my mistakes. Nothing I can't recover from, just have to learn to make no excuses eat right or starve is my new motto. Also my contest was moved up from October 30th to October 1st so I lost four weeks. No excuses. Pics this Friday

----------


## gbrice75

> Good point...I dont want to lose grip strength its just to me feels like I using all traps on shrugs with the wraps or I'm actually feeling the deadlift in my back and hamstrings with the straps........but I will watch it.....good to know....thanks bro


If you don't use wraps with shrugs, where else do you feel it? Forearms are a given, but anywhere else? You might double check your form.

TBH, I like feeling the deads in other places. They just hit so much, I don't mind if it isn't focused 100% on my back/hams. I get a little in the lats when I go really heavy, forearms, bi's... just everywhere. Comes down to personal preference though I suppose.




> Thanks alot guys and girls for all the support, I kinda F'ed up on the diet these last two days, nothing too big but learning from my mistakes. Nothing I can't recover from, just have to learn to make no excuses eat right or starve is my new motto. Also my contest was moved up from October 30th to October 1st so I lost four weeks. No excuses. Pics this Friday


Great attitude bro, just pick back up and move on. It happens to the best of us; if you've seen my thread you'll know i've been in a rut for fvcking months now... frustrating but I know I need to come outta my funk and move on. A day or 2 slip up here or there is nothing. Keep your eye on the prize. Looking forward to pics!

----------


## Buddhabody

Wasnt feeling to great about the posing in these pictures so I need to continue to work on that. I will be going to a posing seminar in July, until then I will continue to work on it. Weight is at 225.2lbs to 226.2 which is good so far. I'm about 7 weeks into the process and at most have dropped 13.5lbs. Here are some pics taken this afternoon after the gym......as always let me know what your folks think, all comments are welcomed thanks alot.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Startin' to see that 6 pack......

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks its coming.... sooner or later lol.

----------


## Buddhabody

A few more pics, again not a fan of my posing here, I could flare out my lats much more and lower my shoulders on that front lat spread. I'm my worst critic but these are just areas I'm looking to improve upon.

----------


## Buddhabody

Here is some new pics taken last night at the Y. I'm down to 222.2lbs which is a lost of 16.6lbs in 7 1/2 weeks. I also managed to deadlift 500lbs today for one rep. Had straps on but still a personal best for me. Enjoy the pics any comments are always welcomed.

----------


## FireGuy

Coming along very nicely, keep it up, more of the same!

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks Fireguy. I really respect your opinion and bodybuilding recordn
I'm going to keep busting my ass.

----------


## MR-FQ320

good progress, could be awesome by your comp date

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks alot. I'm hoping for it. And I'm not afraid of putting in the hardwork. Thanks for the encouragement.

----------


## gbrice75

Wow bro, cutting up nicely! Major improvement in the entire mid-section region. Abs are definitely coming in, and there doesn't appear to be any noticeable LBM loss. Very inspiring, great work! Can't wait to see how you look at < 10% bf!

----------


## Buddhabody

Appreciate it alot. Your diet tips have went a long way. I'll keep pushing.

----------


## cue_artist

Great progress buddy. I will start dieting myself starting from next Monday

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks alot. Good luck towards reaching your weight lost goals.

----------


## Buddhabody

Kinda off subject somewhat, but I want to an NPC comp this weekend in the Minneapolis area, wasn't too impressed with the guys on stage. Most had no leg development, so that inspires me to keep kicking ass on leg days and really try to bring up my hamstrings. However, the highlight of the whole day was meeting and talking with IFBB pro Toney Freeman. This was the first professional bodybuilder I've ever met. He was real cool talked to me for like 15minutes and was interested in the conversation. He was telling me stories about being at the Olympia competing against Phi and Jay and alot of behind the scens stuff. I left our conversation feeling really inspired to one day earn my pro card (I WILL).......it was a good day. Also today at the gym I deadlifted 505lbs for 3 reps with straps......

----------


## Bigd89

How's everything goin?

----------


## Buddhabody

Things are going great thanks for asking. Hope all is well with you. I havent updated for a couple weeks cause I've been busy at the gym and made a couple tweaks to diet. I will update tomorrow night with fresh pics and post some workouts. Thanks for the interest, it means alot.

----------


## gbrice75

Very much looking forward to seeing progress pics... excited for you bruh!

----------


## Buddhabody

Whats up everyone, here are some pics taken today after a nap and on empty stomach. I havent updated lately cause I didn't see much change and stayed at 222.2 to 224.4 and was actually getting very discouraged. I was following my diet and still was stuck. I upped the cardio and kicked it up to 2-3 hour long fasted cardio sessions per week and SURPRISE SURPRISE, I hit 218.2lbs. So since 4/9/2011 I've lost a total of 20.6lbs and lost 4 inches off my waist. I will post some diet info along with workouts a little later. Here are the pics (kinda pissed cause it looks like my left lat is a hair higher than the right, any thoughts on how to fix that). As always all comments are welcomed.

----------


## Buddhabody

Here are some more...

----------


## Bigd89

Nice work! Any idea what your bf is right now?

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks bro. I'm not sure of my bodyfat, I do think its no where, where I need to be (not trying to sound cocky/conceited). I'm 14 weeks out, so I have lots of work to do still.

----------


## Buddhabody

Here is a workout I did on June 21st I'm using lighter weights and working on crazy strict form. Supersets are done with no rest between sets other then the time it takes to add the weight or pick up dumbbell(s)

Incline bench press

135x12 superset w/ incline flys

70X6
135X12 
70X5 1/2
185X10 
70X5

T-Bar Row (machine)

135X12 superset w/ cable row

 100x10
135X12
100x10
160x10
100X10
160X10

Flat bench press

135X12 superset w/ incline presses

80x6
135x15
80x8
205x10
80x4
205x10
80x4

Wide grip chins

1x10 superset w/ close grip lat pulldown
150x10
1x10
150x9 1/2
1x10
150x8
1x8
150x8

High cable crossovers

90x7 superset w/ Decline barbell bench press
135x12
80x10
135x12
80x10
185x8
90x9
185x6

Under handed lat pulldown (wide grip)

150x12 superset w/ straight leg deadlift
225x8
150x12
225x10
150x12
225x5

Flat bench cable flys

80x10 superset w/ flat bench cable presses
80x7
80x10
80x8
80x10
80x8
80x10
80x8

Overhand lat pull down (close grip)

130x12 superset w/ underhand lad pull down (close grip)
130x8
130x12
130x12
130x12
130x12
130x12
130x12

Cable incline presses

80x12
80x12
80x12
80x15

Wide grip overhand lat pulldown

150x12
150x12
150x12
130x12

58min fasted cardio earlier in the day.

----------


## gbrice75

DAYUMMM!!!! You're leaning out so fvcking nicely bro... just inspires the ish outta me to stick to my new routine and kill it! 

You're gonna be amazed at how you look once you get shredded... and you're well on your way!

----------


## Buddhabody

Always appreciate the kind words brother. I'm glad your happy with your new routine and I wish you success with it. As always all the members feedback has not only helped but inspired me to work even harder. So its all good. I'll post pics again in 2 weeks. Right now I'm 14 weeks out, so I still have a long way to go. I'll be watching your progress on your thread. Good luck bro

----------


## Buddhabody

Always appreciate the kind words brother. I'm glad your happy with your new routine and I wish you success with it. As always all the members feedback has not only helped but inspired me to work even harder. So its all good. I'll post pics again in 2 weeks. Right now I'm 14 weeks out, so I still have a long way to go. I'll be watching your progress on your thread. Good luck bro

----------


## Buddhabody

Always appreciate the kind words brother. I'm glad your happy with your new routine and I wish you success with it. As always all the members feedback has not only helped but inspired me to work even harder. So its all good. I'll post pics again in 2 weeks. Right now I'm 14 weeks out, so I still have a long way to go. I'll be watching your progress on your thread. Good luck bro

----------


## Twist

Doing very well bro. Great progress so far

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks alot. Appreciate it.

----------


## auslifta

Doing great, keep it up. subscribed

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks alot, sorry it took so long to respond I've been crazy busy lately with work and training. I always apperciate the kind words and it inspires me to work harder and diet strict.

----------


## Buddhabody

Update: Lost another pound so I'm down to 217.4 which is right where I want to be, 13 weeks out. I kicked up the fasted cardio and post workout cardio. I don't have an idea of my 
"ideal" weight for the comp but I'll have a better idea after I meet with my posing coach/trainer. I meet with her on Wed July 13th so I'll post pics that day. I'll post some workouts in the next few days. Everyone have a safe and good holiday. And please DON'T DRINK and DRIVE.

----------


## MastaMan

> Update: Lost another pound so I'm down to 217.4 which is right where I want to be, 13 weeks out. I kicked up the fasted cardio and post workout cardio. I don't have an idea of my 
> "ideal" weight for the comp but I'll have a better idea after I meet with my posing coach/trainer. I meet with her on Wed July 13th so I'll post pics that day. I'll post some workouts in the next few days. Everyone have a safe and good holiday. And please DON'T DRINK and DRIVE.


Or just don't drink at all!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## t-gunz

dam brother your dropping that fat easy. 

can i ask your cardio routine. i seen your diet just not the cardio unless i missed it somewhere?

----------


## Buddhabody

Fasted cardio 2-3 times a week. I usually do treadmill 6.5% incline at a spees of 3.5, which gets me to a 134-136 heart rate. I also use the stairmill which I do for 35 mins of fasted cardio then take a 45lb plate and hold and do walking lunges until failure. Now since I'm 13 weeks out every workout is finiahed with 35 min of cardio. Up until now I would do post workout cardio when I felt I needed it. No post workout cardio on leg day.

----------


## Ishallnocheatmyself

if only i could hit 135 walking  :Frown: , your cutting up real nice buddy good work!

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks alot. Hard work but its worth it. I like where I'm at for 13 weeks out.

----------


## Fevershock

Just read this entire thread. Nice job Buddha! Your hard work is showing very easily! Keep it up!

----------


## Buddhabody

Always good to hear kind words. I will continue to kill it. Just did one hour of fasted cardio earlier in the day and just got finished with a 2hr 15min back/chest workout.

----------


## Buddhabody

Quick check in: Worked legs and shoulders for 2hr 1/2 and then went back for 35min of stairmill and then 15min on this thing called a techno gym which works pretty cool , hard machine though. Weighted in this morning on a empty stomach at 215.6lb. So thats a total of 23lbs lost since April 9th.

----------


## Buddhabody

Here is a pic I took today after posing, it was evening here so the light wasn't to great, just wanted to let you folks get a look at my quads flexed since I never provided a photo of that yet. I meet with my trainer on Wednesday, I'll keep you posted on how that goes. I'm 12 weeks out now, so SERIOUS diet now no more cheat meals and added a fat burner and plan to increase cardio.

----------


## cue_artist

inspiring bro !!! your progress is definitly showing with every set of pics you post

----------


## Buddhabody

Damn the pressure..jk..thanks alot bro. I'm trying my best. 12 weeks out now I'm starting to get nervous have to be strict with the diet and have to be intense with the cardio.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Cardio will do the trick Bro.....keep it up!

----------


## cue_artist

Lol slimmer I like it when you write 'bro' :d

----------


## Buddhabody

Alright folks, so I drove 3 hours and met for an hour and a half with my trainer. She wants me to focus on shoulder width and hamstrings. Which I completely agree with. I have taken wheat and dairy out of my diet and have started to carb cycle. I need to work on my vaccumn pose and just general posing. I weighted in at 214.8lbs and she did my bodyfat which is found to be at 8.7%. She would like me to get down to 4% for the show. So there it is, I will post pics in another week or so, also I have a meeting with her again in two weeks.

----------


## Buddhabody

Whats up everyone. Sorry about not updating been very busy with training and work. I'm a little under 9 weeks out. My weight is at 211lbs, which means I've lost 27lbs. I meet with my trainer on Wednesday, and will post pics on that day. Thanks for all the support and I'll be back.

----------


## gbrice75

^ ^ looking forward to the next set of pics!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

great work bro

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks guy. I'm killin some fasted cardio now. Havent eaten red meat in almost two weeks. Just salmon, chicken breast and green veggies. You'll see the change soon.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Kudos on the 27 pounds!

----------


## Buddhabody

Always appreciate the support Slimmer, I have 13lbs left and 67 days to do it, so we'll see.

----------


## gym_junki

Excellent work mate looking at the starting pictures and your last and seeing the progress you have made is outstanding, good on you mate and keep up the hard work I'm sure it will play off

----------


## gym_junki

Excellent work mate looking at the starting pictures and your last and seeing the progress you have made is outstanding, good on you mate and keep up the hard work I'm sure it will pay off

----------


## Bigd89

Pics!!! Pics!! Pics!!!

----------


## Buddhabody

Ha, I got you Big D. Today is high carb day, tomorrow is crazy low day so I'll take them and post tomorrow night. Weight is down to 209.6lbs, I'm almost at the 30lbs lost mark. Also bodyfat is down to 8.1%.

----------


## Buddhabody

Here are some pics, I wasn't as crisp and depleted as I wanted to be for the pics. Took them after a workout and protein shake, but here they are

----------


## Bigd89

One word: WOW!!

You have made so much progress, and your natural..right?

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks big D and yes I'm natural......for now lol....

----------


## t-gunz

fvck massive change. 

congrats buddy  :Smilie:

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks Gunz, always appreciate the support. Means alot

----------


## cue_artist

AMAZING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dude, you hard work has truely showed up !! Keep it up . 

bro, do u mind stating how much carbs your eating during different days of your carb cycle ?

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks alot for the props Cue, I have no problem telling you about my diet. NO SECRETS here bro, I'm here to help.

Two weeks ago it was 150g of carbs for two days, and then 300g carbs for two days, which me and my trainer weren't happy with the results. So now I'm on a six day cycle thats as follows:

DAY 1: 100g
DAY 2: 100g
DAY 3: 200g
DAY 4: 200g
DAY 5: 400g
DAY 6: 400g

----------


## cue_artist

Thanks for the info bro, I am on a similar carb cycle:

Day 1 : 150 g
Day 2 : 150 g
Day 3 : 100 g ( off day ) 
Day 4 : 250 g 
Day 5 : 150 g
Day 6 : 100 g (off day )
Day 7 : 350 g

My body is really responding nicely to this cycle but i was thinking of ramping up my carbs a bit and adding an extra cardio session each day . Any thoughts ?

----------


## Buddhabody

What day were you thinking of adding and how much. I would suggest you play around with it. Whats your goals with carb cycling?

----------


## SlimmerMe

OH MY GOSH!

YOU HAVE TRANSFORMED BUDDHA! 

and all natural....AMAZING! Keep it up~

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks Slimmer, I appreciate the kind words so much from everyone. It inspires me to push harder. Please stay tuned, I'm just getting started :-).

----------


## zaggahamma

your going to do well bro

very inspirational

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks alot. I'm encouraged by all the support and it drives me to crush the gym every chance I get amd follow my diet. Thanks everyone.

----------


## chi

nice work man you have come a long way in a very short period of time!!!!

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks, I owe alot to all the members on this site for past threads and guiding me along the right course throughout this whole process. I just have to wrap it all up in 9 weeks and get on stage and win.

----------


## AgedWood

Amazing transformation, looking great!

----------


## gbrice75

Every time you post up new pics, I'm never ready for how hard i'll be hit... DAYUMMM!!!! SO lean bro, and it appears you've kept all your size. Amazing!!!

I was gonna post up new pics myself today, but now i'm thinking twice... u got me a bit paranoid now!  :Wink:

----------


## Buddhabody

Lol bullsh!t post them and thanks. I'm following your thread amd things seem to be falling in place for you. Keep it up

----------


## gbrice75

^^^  :LOL: 

Btw I forgot to mention - change your avy already! You are no longer that fat guy in the pic! Or, do you leave it there to remember where you came from to stay motivated?

----------


## Dont wanna be old

Just looked at post . Nice work !

----------


## Buddhabody

I actually thought at the avy pic last night and you know I dont mind it. Its not so much motivation but acceptance of what was, 4 months ago. I'll change my avy pic when I pose with my trophy when I win the overall on Oct 1st.....

----------


## gbrice75

> I'll change my avy pic when I pose with my trophy when I win the overall on Oct 1st.....


I fvcking love this!!! Now, DO IT!!!! We're all rooting for you bro!  :Smilie:

----------


## Buddhabody

Update: I'm sitting at 206lbs and a 30inch waist. So thats a total lost of 32.6lbs and 6 1/2 inches off my waist. I'll post a few workouts later today. Thanks for all the continued support.

----------


## gbrice75

30 inch waist? I hate you! I could prolly get away with a 31" if not for my big ass... how the fvck did I get stuck with the ass of a black woman and YOUR the black dude??!!! Lmao!!!

On the real though, that's insane bro... 30 inch waist at your size is really impressive. You're gonna look great on stage!! 

PS - where are u in the country?

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks bro....lol at the black woman ass hahaha. I'm up in Minnesota orginally from the East Coast. Crazy thing is I'm shooting for an even smaller waist than 30'.

----------


## gbrice75

> lol at the black woman ass hahaha.


 :LOL:

----------


## Buddhabody

Just finished a 3 hour leg workout. Weight is down to 204lbs, so thats a total of almost 35lbs lost. I will post pics in another week and a half or so.

----------


## gbrice75

^^^ looking forward to seeing them!

----------


## zaggahamma

> ^^^ looking forward to seeing them!


g , is that an even new pic or one of the ones already posted...look wide bro

----------


## zaggahamma

Sorry buddhabody i thought this was g's thread...i got the two mixed up

----------


## gbrice75

> g , is that an even new pic or one of the ones already posted...look wide bro


Actually already posted - thanks bro! New pics this weekend... in MY thread of course.  :Smilie: 




> Sorry buddhabody i thought this was g's thread...i got the two mixed up


 :LOL:

----------


## Twist

> Just finished a 3 hour leg workout. Weight is down to 204lbs, so thats a total of almost 35lbs lost. I will post pics in another week and a half or so.


sweet. Waiting.

----------


## Buddhabody

The pressure...jk. Its all good. I will deliver. Appreciate the constant support and motivation.

----------


## Buddhabody

August 6th Back Workout

Overhand Wide Grip chins (done throughout workout from beginning to end)
1x8, 1x8, 1x8, 1x6, 1x10, 1x10, 1x10,1x8, 1x6
1x10, 1x8, 1x8, 1x8, 1x5 1/2

Deadlift 

135x12
225x12
315x8
405x6
505x1

T-Bar Row (unassisted)

180x15
190x15
205x12
225x12

Raised Seated Cable Rows (Seated on a dumbbell to target lower lats "Charles Glass")

150x12
170x8 1/2
190x 8 1/2
210x 5 1/2

Machine Back Extensions

140x15
140x15
155x15
170x15

Two Hand Lat Pulldown

150x12
170x10
190x8
210x6

Barbell Row

135x15
185x10
205x8
205x5

Goodmornings

135x12
135x12
155x12

----------


## Buddhabody

August 9th Chest

Incline Dumbbell Presses

35x10 (warm up)
75x12
80x12
90x12
95x8

Incline Benchpress

135x15
185x11
205x8 1/2
205x5

Incline Dumbbell flys

75x8
75x8
75x8
75x6 1/2

Incline reverse benchpress

135x6
115x12
115x15
115x15

Flat bech dumbbell press

75x8 1/2
80x8
80x10
85x8

Flat bench flys

70x7
70x8
70x7

Standing High Cables

80x7 1/2
80x8
80x8
80x6

Seated cable incline press

100x12
100x14
110x9
110x8

----------


## Buddhabody

August 11th Shoulders

Clean and Press

135x8
155x6
155x6
165x3

Rear delt machine

115x15
175x12
205x12
235x7 1/2

Standing Smith machine presses

90x15
110x15
130x12
150x6

Bent over cable laterals

40x15
50x11 1/2
50x12
50x11

Seated Machine presses

90x15
110x12
120x7 1/2
120x7

Smith Machine upright row 

70x8
70x12
90x8
90x8

Seated Dumbbell laterals

35x7
35x7
35x8
35x8

Bent over dumbbell laterals

25x12
30x12
30x12
35x12

Barbell shrugs (front and back until failure every set, so I go back and forth between front and back until I cant do anymore)

225x to failure
275x to failure
325x to failure
375x to failure
425x to failure

Standing cable laterals

40x9
50x8
50x8

Front Dumbbell Raises

30x12
35x12
40x11
45x10

----------


## Buddhabody

Whats up everyone, just checking in to let you know how things are going. Met with my prep coach on Friday, weight is steady at 204.2lbs but I lost almost one precentage point in bodyfat since I last saw her, my bf is down to 7.1%. Posed for a half hour and it was hard. Coming along well. I will post a couple of pics tonight. Now the bad is I went to a couple of Yankee games this weekend and completely shitted on my diet. I didnt eat well an probably killed two weeks of work. I'm done kicking myself for it but I'm already back on my game. I just believe in always being honest with you guys. Thanks or all the support.

----------


## gbrice75

Really looking forward to the pics. 

Glad to hear you're a Yankees fan... I like you that much more now.  :Wink/Grin: 

As for fvcking up the diet - granted, not the greatest timing, not something you want to do during contest prep - but it's done. Live and learn. You'll get stronger (mentally) with every show, and will fix things that weren't right the previous time.

How far out are you now?

----------


## Buddhabody

I'm a little under 6 weeks. I can and will rebound nicely. If its one thing you guys know about me is that I'm a hardworker. I'll kick some cardio [email protected] this week and be right on track. 


PS: At saturdays game, I almost jumped out of the stands and punched A.J Burnett in the face. He cost us that game.

----------


## gbrice75

> I'm a little under 6 weeks. I can and will rebound nicely. If its one thing you guys know about me is that I'm a hardworker. I'll kick some cardio [email protected] this week and be right on track.


I know you will.  :Wink: 





> PS: At saturdays game, I almost jumped out of the stands and punched A.J Burnett in the face. He cost us that game.


Lmao, yea he's a POS, i've never liked him. Unreliable, unpredictable to say the least.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Looking awesome! Cannot wait to see contest pics when you are done.

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks alot. I will deliver when its showtime. I'm excited to get this first show out the way, so I'll have some experience on what its like to compete.

----------


## RaginCajun

wow! 7% BF and over 35 pounds lost, kudos to you my friend!!!! i hope you have been practicing posing because that looks just as tough as dieting! good luck brother!

----------


## FireGuy

Nice job and great thread, my apologies for not following along more closely. I remember back when you started at nearly 240lbs, I think you thought I was a bit crazy when I said I saw your stage weight being around 190. 

Great job for following through and documenting as much as you have. It seems there are a dozen threads a month like this that go for 2-3 weeks and the OP just disappears (quits). I cant begin to think of all the threads in the Competition Forum where members give play by play of their contest prep then never post (even when prompted/bumped) about how they did or what they learned. I think 90% of them bail before contest day.

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks alot and posing is wayyyyyyu harder than the pros make it seem but its coming along well and I owe alot to my prep coach. 

Fireguy good to see you back my friend, I wondered where you went but I know life gets busy. Yes, I thought you were out of your mind when you said I could compete at 190lbs lol but what did I know. The prep is coming along good. Amd believe or not I think talking to everyone on here has made me alot more accountable rather than just keeping the while idea of competing to myself. I owe a great deal of gratitude to every member who has taken the time to comment/support me in some way. Welcome back to my thread Fireguy

----------


## Buddhabody

Here are those pics taken last Wednesday. These were for my personal collection and I will post more next weekend.

----------


## RaginCajun

damn son, nice pics! great progress and by the time your show comes, you will be ready!

----------


## Buddhabody

Thank you very much, I appreciate you taking the time to offer such positive compliments. It inspires me to work harder. I will post some pics soon. Thay really show my lines, I might pose outside.

----------


## gbrice75

OMFG!!!

I'm quitting this game, that's it!!!!!

Amazing bro, all bs aside, you look amazing.

----------


## zaggahamma

look good bb..

so symetrical..

be lookin for the front double bi's next weekend...

congrats...keep bustin as$

----------


## Buddhabody

@gBrice your funny bro. But I appreciate the kind words. About 5 1/2 weeks left before I'll get to the final product. I will post better pics soon, so all you guys can see my lines and viens. 

@jpkman, thanks alot man. I wont disappoint with the front double bi's.

----------


## MastaMan

godamn, i hadn't been on the forum in a while, and i looked at my subscribed threads and saw this article. You have gotten cut as ****!

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks bro, appreciate the kind words. I'm almost where I want to be, goin hard as hell for the next 5 1/2 weeks so I can win this competition.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*UNBELIEVABLE BUDDHA! AMAZING! I am so happy for you. You have worked this for sure! Great job!*

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks Slimmer, I appreciate it.

----------


## WEF2F

Man Byddhabody That is the craziest transformation I have seen. Just a hint you can send those before and after pics to the companies of the sups you take and they will hook you up!!! Any ways man thats f(*&^&%$%$ AMAZING! way to go!

----------


## pkme

well done Buddhabody. allot of inspiration for me, thx.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Dude. You look awesome!!

----------


## Buddhabody

Thank you all so much, it inspires me to continue down this path. Thanks again

----------


## Standby

god damn i remember when you started this thread i was just looking around not paying much attention. then today i saw GB going on about you so i came to check it out. damn bro congratz!

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks alot bro. I appreciate it. I'm not there yet but well on my way. All you on here do a great job of holding me down and provide constant support. I'm grateful.

----------


## Buddhabody

Down to 200.4lbs as of this morning, so thats a total of 38.4lbs lost. I still feel incredible strong doing these workouts. I'm still repping loads of weight. My cardio is consisting of 40 minutes AM and 15-20 post wotkout. Waist is down to 29 1/2 inches. Diet is good. Still doing the same 6 day carb cycle. Pics coming soon.

----------


## gym_junki

Excellent work mate keep it up

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks brotha....32 days til I kill it at this show...

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Thanks brotha....32 days til I kill it at this show...


AND YOU WILL! I have a real good feeling about this Buddha!

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks alot Slimmer. I'm taking every measure to ensure that, that is the case. I want to win the overall. Thats what I'm shooting for.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Down to 200.4lbs as of this morning, so thats a total of 38.4lbs lost. I still feel incredible strong doing these workouts. I'm still repping loads of weight. *My cardio is consisting of 40 minutes AM and 15-20 post wotkout.* Waist is down to 29 1/2 inches. Diet is good. Still doing the same 6 day carb cycle. Pics coming soon.


this is interesting...apologize if i missed it earlier....have you been doing that much cardio since this post? and have you ever done that much and had great results...also is this common for contest prep?

cant wait for you to kill bro

----------


## Buddhabody

This cardio routine is just for the final few weeks before contest. Cardio starting at 12 weeks out was just 30min session, 6x a week. Now that there is about 4 1/2 weeks left, I need to ensure that I'm down to 4-4.5% bodyfat. I'll discuss my weight with my coach but the carb cycling makes it that I lose bodyfat and no lean muscle. Thanks for the well wishes.

----------


## zaggahamma

> This cardio routine is just for the final few weeks before contest. Cardio starting at 12 weeks out was just 30min session, 6x a week. Now that there is about 4 1/2 weeks left, I need to ensure that I'm down to 4-4.5% bodyfat. I'll discuss my weight with my coach but the carb cycling makes it that I lose bodyfat and no lean muscle. Thanks for the well wishes.


thanks....4.5% wow...keep killin it bro....whats the lowest youve been before

----------


## Buddhabody

I'm at about 6.8% bodyfat now. So I have to kick it in high gear without doing that zero carb crap.

----------


## gbrice75

I agree carb cycling is the way to go. I'm loving it. Well actually, i'm hating it - having to DO it. I love my carbs! But it works. It's all about depleting glycogen to optimize using bodyfat for fuel, then refueling glycogen before LBM loss becomes a concern. Rinse and repeat.

----------


## Buddhabody

Damn right brotha....this prep coach has really showed many things that i never thought about.

----------


## gbrice75

Same with me and Nark. At this point I can say I never intend to compete, but Nark specializes in contest prep, so if I ever do, I may be taking a trip to Barbados, lol!

----------


## Buddhabody

Do it up lol

----------


## Buddhabody

On another note, I just finished my second tanning session. I love it.

----------


## auslifta

Great work, still followng this. You're killing it, keep it up.

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks alot bro. I appreciate the support. Please stay tune this last 4 weeks is goin to be sick. New pics this weekend.

----------


## gbrice75

So glad you're posting pics THIS weekend. I'm due next weekend - no way I wanna be posting pics the same time as you. You'll make me look worse.  :Wink:

----------


## Buddhabody

Lol its all good bro. Your doing good, right on track. To be honest my biggest fear is me showing up to the comp and guys just look 20x better than me.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> lol its all good bro. Your doing good, right on track. To be honest my biggest fear is me showing up to the comp and guys just look 20x better than me.


the eye of the tiger.....

----------


## gbrice75

> Lol its all good bro. Your doing good, right on track. To be honest my biggest fear is me showing up to the comp and guys just look 20x better than me.


Doubtful. And even if that's the case, remember this is your first and should be at the very least a great learning experience for you. Next time, you'll know what you're up against and can adjust your game accordingly. Personally though, i'm not worried for you!  :Wink:

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks Slimmer and Gbrice, its all good. Sent in my entry form and everything is a go.

----------


## FatHor5e77

Buddha, I have just found your posts and I have to say they have been an amazing read!!!!! I am a million miles away from where I want to be right now with my body and am struggling to start but with what you have done it is a massive inspiration. So congratulations to you and I wish you every success for the future.

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks alot. No secret, just hardwork and dedication and it can be done. Good luck on your journey.

----------


## Buddhabody

Just smashed quads and hams for 2 1/2 hrs. I was able to rep 1,000lbs for seven on leg press. My biggest ever and I'm four weeks out so that makes me really happy.

----------


## gbrice75

> I was able to rep 1,000lbs for seven on leg press.


That's downright disgusting. I hate you!!!  :Wink:

----------


## t-gunz

^^^ agreed. if you ever go to barbados let me know g. ill meet ya over there  :Smilie: 

also OP get some pics up you animal  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> ^^^ agreed. if you ever go to barbados let me know g. ill meet ya over there 
> 
> also OP get some pics up you animal


T, we'll get Corey completely wasted, then coax all of his recipes out of him!  :LOL:

----------


## *Alex*

hey bro, you kicked some ass in the gym. great progress .

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks bro. I'm gonna feel it tomorrow, its all good though. Need to keep killin it.

----------


## Buddhabody

Here are a few pics taken a hour or so ago. I'm not happy with the lighting and will post different shots tomorrow. Not trying to be cocky but this pics really don't show as much as the natural sun light would. Nevertheless, I'm a man of my word. I will post some tomorrow night. A couple of poses, I didn't take the time to hit correctly but tomorrow I will lol. Also waist is down to 29inch.

----------


## zaggahamma

u got it done bro

think you have a bright future in this biz

u r a superhero

great job

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks alot man. Those comments really help my confidence to continue down this road of bodybuilding. Thanks again.

----------


## Twist

You look great bro. You think it would be possible to maintain year round your current conditioning?

----------


## Buddhabody

Yes it is possible. However, I will go into bulk mode after this contest but it will be a clean bulk under the supervision of my prep coachnn

----------


## *Alex*

Dude. Respect !

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks alot bro. Still have a few more tweaks but I'm almost there.

----------


## Twin

Wow great cut. How much pounds did you lose? You have similar bodyfat as me in the first posts. Good motiviation. Hopfully my. Cut goes as good as urs

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks alot man. Just stay focused and work harder than you think you need to and you'll get the results you want. I'm down about 40lbs and 7inches off my waist line. Also, good luck with your goals.

----------


## |2ogue

Thats quite some transformation. To be honest, when I looked at your original photo's a while back I would never have thought you'd end up looking this good just under 5 months later. Well done, keep it up, the hard work is really paying off, good motivation for the rest of us.

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks bro. I'm not there yet but on my way. 4 weeks out from my comp. I'm happy to be proof that we all can anything we put our minds too. I really mean that.

----------


## PurpleOnes

Great progress , are you attending NPC competition?

----------


## Buddhabody

Yes. My first one and its being held on October 1st. I will take the light heavyweight and overall.

----------


## PurpleOnes

Well you have confidence! Keep pushing and killing it in the gym and good luck in your competition  :Wink:

----------


## Buddhabody

Thank you and I appreciate it.

----------


## auslifta

Still kicking arse. You're going to kill this. Impressive.

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks bro. I'm almost to where I need to be. I just got done with night shift, I'll post better pics tonight.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Wow!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

AMAZING! just absolutely amazing Buddha~ Plus you have nice pretty ankles too with your feet crossing like a dancer's pose. I bet this will look great on stage since having grace in your movements would help a lot as to judging I would assume.

----------


## gbrice75

I don't even know what else to say bro... every time you post pics it's obvious you're just KILLING it! I can't wait for this comp... wish I could attend and come support you. I'll be there in spirit though brah!!!

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks guys. Your positive responses, give me the confidence I need to win this comp.

----------


## Buddhabody

Alright here are the last few pics, I'm a little under four weeks so I will post one more set a few weeks from now. I'm going into complete beast mode the week of the show, I won't be online much, just a week of intense focus. I always appreciate the well wishes.

----------


## zaggahamma

we're all counting on you to win this shiat bro

keep puttin on the cape everyday

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks bro. Doin my best. I wont let you guys down.

----------


## oatmeal69

I just found this thread, SUBSCRIBED, and vote for sticky! The most inspiring thread I've read here. So cool to see what can be done naturally first. GREAT job Buddha, keep it up, I'm blown away! You're gonna kill that competition!

----------


## Buddhabody

Lots of hardwork but I enjoyed every minute of it. Thanks for the support, I really appreciate it.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Looking good!

----------


## Narkissos

> 


Great shot mate!

----------


## new2juice204

unbeleivable. im super jelly  :Frown:

----------


## oatmeal69

Outstanding. You've retained all of your muscle, You sure did it right!!

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks everyone. I appreciate the kind words. Got 12 days til the show so I'm crazy excited. Been busting my [email protected] in the gym like crazy this last week and a half. Long story short, I'm down to 195lbs amd have lost a total of 43lbs. I will get my last set of pics up this friday which will be my 1 week out mark. Stay tuned

----------


## RaginCajun

fireguy was right, he said you would be around 190 on stage. great work by the way and very motivating! you got this

----------


## SlimmerMe

Ya dang right~ BUDDHA HAS GOT THIS NAILED! PLAIN AND SIMPLE!

----------


## Narkissos

can't wait to see the end product :-)

----------


## gbrice75

> can't wait to see the end product :-)


x2. This guy has it all going on... humble but confident, sick determination, a trainer who knows what he/she is doing, oh and a damn good physique never hurts either!  :Wink:

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks alot everyone but please believe me you all have helped me more than you probably will ever know. Its a honor to be apart of the best board on the web and I wont disappoint you guys.

----------


## Mr. Small

You should change your profile pic to man.  :Smilie:  One of the more recent ones.

----------


## Buddhabody

I only plan to change it when I win the overall in 11 days. I will pose with my trophy. Have to have goals my friend  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> You should change your profile pic to man.  One of the more recent ones.


I already had this conversation with Buddha... now I understand why and like the fact he's keeping up the old pic. It keeps him honest, reminds him of where he's come from, how far he's come, and to stay focused and keep his eye on the prize. 

Buddha, you got this!  :Wink:

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks Gbrice always appreciate it.

----------


## Buddhabody

Alright heres the scoop: bodyfat is around 6.3-6.5%, I'm not happy with that but I have to keep pushing forward. Met with my prep coach yesterday and the final week of contest prep has been thoroughly planned. I've been drinking 3 gallons of water since Saturday and will keep doing so. Also, tomorrow or Sat will be my last leg session. At this point its more high rep stuff. Also going to be lots of posing and practicing my routine. Also lots of X-box 360 with my feet elevated , doctors orders jk. I will post the last set of pics tomorrow night.

----------


## gbrice75

^^ all lies until we see pics!  :Wink:

----------


## DaNKahoLIc

nice keep it up

----------


## DaNKahoLIc

also nice diet break down

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks alot. @Gbrice, I always come thru. How bout them Yankees :-)

----------


## frank784

GREAT job man. I'm sure your posts have inspired many people and showed what hard work and diet can really do. Best of luck in the show. I'm sure you will do great!

----------


## spoonta66

I have to subscribe to this, great work mate, what an inspiration!

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks guys. I'm almost there.

----------


## oatmeal69

YANKEES!! BOO-YAAAH!
I hope to be "disappointed with 6-7% BF someday!
I'm no expert, but I hear this last push per-contest is the hardest, especially mentally. Keep up the GREAT work and stay focused, you're almost there!

----------


## spoonta66

A mate of mine who has been on the Australian circuit for the last 8 years says that the final three days before a competition he only eats egg whites, fibre suppliment, tons of water and multi vitimans. He beleives it is the secret to his success. He has won several Australian IFBB titles if that makes any difference.

----------


## Buddhabody

I wonder what the egg whites and fiber are for? But if hes winning titles theres no problem. My plan devised with my coach is a nice carb up and B6 supplements. Also before prejudging I'll be using some rice cakes with peanut butter and all fruit. Water is cut as of friday night. Just sips and minor sodium tweaks.

----------


## spoonta66

I beleive he does a carb up the day before. He does drink lots of water to stop him dieing from the dieuretics I beleive! Not sure about the egg whites and fiber? Maybe to clean out his digestive system to make his waist look smaller?

----------


## auslifta

I've known guys to down some dry oats 4 hrs before a show to draw any possible water from under the skin to the stomach.

----------


## zaggahamma

:Shrug: Guess this was posted before the bicth slapping the yankees took from TB  :Smilie: 

almost there bb...

curious, how do you feel 24/7 with this low bf%

in your corner bro til gold

----------


## Buddhabody

Yea, I did not see that spanking coming from the Rays, I'm just happy Boston is struggling because all year long I've listened to ESPN pretty much give the Red Sox ths world series and how great they're pitching would be. 

I feel great. I'm cold all the time lol. And my mind wants junk food terribly bad. But at this point workouts are medium pace with little heavy lifting. Its just a matter of doing this final week of prep right and not getting sick or injured.

----------


## gbrice75

> Thanks alot. @Gbrice, I always come thru. How bout them Yankees :-)


Yea buddy!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

Where are you competing if you do not mind sharing, if you have not already....

Keep up your POSITIVE THOUGHTS!

----------


## oatmeal69

Do you think you could comfortably maintain long term below 8-10% without driving yourself nuts?
Tampa who?
As long as the Red Sox are struggling, it can't be all bad!

----------


## Buddhabody

I compete to become a IFBB pro. I love bodybuilding and will reach the highest level. My coach has done the Ms. Olympia three times and she has competed in the Arnold Classic three or four times. I believe she has 4-5 professional wins. So I said that to say, with her help I believe I will one day make it those stages. I look at how much I've been able to accomplish in 5 months on my own and with all your guys help. I've only been working with her for two months and I'm down to 6.5% bodyfat. We have already decided I will take a full year off and compete in this same show next year.

----------


## Buddhabody

As far as bodyfat in the off season goes, I will run 2-3 cycles starting with test e and dbol and possibly test and deca for the second (I have not consulted with my coach yet). I'm more concerned with mass in the offseason than bodyfat and honestly I dont believe one could put on a good deal of mass maintaining a 8% bodyfat.

----------


## gbrice75

^^^ I won't pretend to be any kind of prep coach for even a second, but IMO, try and stay between 12-15% during your bulks and you should have no problem dieting back down from that level when prep time rolls around.

----------


## Buddhabody

Agreed. I'll be making regular visits to my prep coach so she can monitor my bodyfat. Being at 6.5%, now. I find it would take me to become very lazy to return to the teens.

----------


## Buddhabody

Here ya go, 6 days out. I'm just missing being dry and sprayed so my body is an even color. I will take pics the day of the show for prejudging and night show. I'm hoping all goes well.

----------


## Buddhabody

Here are a few more, wish me luck.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*me first!!!!

Wowsa! Wowsa! Wowsa!!!!* 

WINNER! YOU WILL WIN BUDDHA!

----------


## Bigd89

Great shots! Especially the back!

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks Slimmer and Big D you guys are awesome and I've appreciated your support, throughout this whole process. Thank you very much.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Great shots! Especially the back!


.......x2

----------


## -KJ-

Lookin sweet bro...

U gonna Kill it!

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks for the support. Keep in mind, I'm at 3-4 gallons of water for the last 9 days so my water retention. I cut fluids Friday night.

----------


## auslifta

You're going to win this for sure. Those quads will win it for you!

----------


## gbrice75

What's left to say man... absolutely sick... if you don't win this, then you will lose to somebody who is inhuman, because you're in sick condition and ready to rock this ish out!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

wow! that one back shot is sick! you have really dedicated yourself to the sport and i wanna wish ya luck! your transformation is motivating to say the least and i am sure that are proud of yourself also! great work and good luck!

----------


## SexySweetheart

jezzus I think your upper arm is bigger than my head!
Im not any help, but had to give you props! impressive.

----------


## oatmeal69

Awesome!! I'll be SHOCKED if you don't simply walk away with 1st place.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Damn, you look good from the back. Good luck!

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks everyone. We'll see how this goes in a few days. I would be lying if I said I dont want the overall but honestly I just want to do my best. Thanks again.

----------


## Buddhabody

Just weighted in at 191.1lbs. Feel good, no water from here on out. Also I look sickly in a good way (no offense to anyone who is sick). I'm not too impressed with anyone in my division but I could be just being a douche bag.

----------


## gbrice75

> Just weighted in at 191.1lbs. Feel good, no water from here on out. Also I look sickly in a good way (no offense to anyone who is sick). I'm not too impressed with anyone in my division but I could be just being a douche bag.


So you've seen and sized up all your competition? That's good bro... and if you're not impressed, it's because you're feeling confident compared to them - not that you weren't already. I think you got this!!!!! 

KEEP US POSTED PLS!!

----------


## Buddhabody

I havent seen everyone but I believe I've seen all the light heavies. I had mass and size on these guys. I'm getting spray tanned in the next few minutes. Then goin out to eat steak and plain baked potatoes. Sipping water but no more than half a liter.

----------


## Buddhabody

Just carbed up on cream of rice and had some steak and just 1/4 t of salt. I'll have rice cakes at 8am and 9:30am. I'll update after prejudging. I'm about to kill this shit, guys. Stay tuned.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Getting more excited by the minute!

----------


## Buddhabody

Just did prejudging my girlfriend ( who I always fail to mention is the most awesome and supportive person in the world) said I looked great. I was called out in first call out and placed in the center square in my group of six (12 competitors). I was never moved and they called a couple guys next to me for comparison but again I was not moved. I'm gonna win this thing.

----------


## FireGuy

Best of luck today, you put in the work and that's all any of us can do. Hopefully your transformation/dedication will help to motivate others. 
I am impressed!

----------


## gbrice75

Awesome bro, i'm on the edge of my seat for this!!!! 

Not sure if you being in the center has any significance (FG?), but aesthetically, it would seem so. Kill it brother!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Sending you WINNING VIBES!

----------


## Back In Black

Awesome dude. Your transformation is amazing. Looking forward to seeing competition pics. Now, go win this thing!!!!

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks everyone. Night show has started. I'm not on for another two hours. I'm dehydrated but I've overheard conversations that people are saying, I'm in the run for the overall. Getting crazy good feeback from people.

----------


## Buddhabody

Took 2nd in my division out of 12. The crowed was stunned my girlfriend was recording and the guy who was a trainer sitting next to her said "oh he got this". When he called me 2nd the guy next to my gf said "he just got hit with the bodybuilding politics train". No excuses, I lost and will come back and take the whole thing. My phrase for the next year 2012 and next show is "lights out". I will leave no doubt in the judges' mind.

----------


## SlimmerMe

HEY! YOU stunned the crowd and yourself. Here is to 2012! They better start shaking in their boots a year ahead of time....

----------


## Buddhabody

Damn right Slimmer. I will leave no doubt in anyones' mind. Lights out.

----------


## FireGuy

> Awesome bro, i'm on the edge of my seat for this!!!! 
> 
> Not sure if you *being in the center has any significance* (FG?), but aesthetically, it would seem so. Kill it brother!!!!


Absolutely, First Callout and center stage is where you want to be.(hence my location;-)) Great job Buddha!!

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks Fireguy.... I place your opinion in high regard. I'm killin this next show. One year in the gym. Goal is to step on stage at 205-210lbs.

----------


## FireGuy

^^My first show I finished 2nd place as well (17 competitors). Looking back it was a blessing in disguise as it made me even more motivated to work harder. I can tell this has done the same to you. Hopefully you get your 1st place trophy quicker than it took me (15 years and 20+ more shows!)

----------


## Buddhabody

My motivation is so HIGH right now. I went up and talked to the judges and shook their hands and thanked them for doing a good job. So I'm focused on winning the overall title in 364 days. Lights out.

----------


## gbrice75

Congrats brother, 2nd place is nothing to sneeze at. Remember, this was your FIRST show!!! You should be very proud of your accomplishments. With all due respect, remember that you were fat a few short months ago (as per bodybuilding standards), and last night you placed second in a gotdamn bodybuilding competition. Put that in perspective!!!!

Time to change that avy now brotha... IMO you did what you set out to do.  :Wink: 

PS - big win for you and the Yanks in the same night!

----------


## FireGuy

One piece of advice, if you are planning on staying natural a 5lbs increase per year in stage weight is a VERY good off season, I averaged a 2-3lbs increase over the first 6 years after my first show. If you are planning on coming in with 15-20lbs more stage muscle naturally I think you are going to be disappointed.

----------


## gbrice75

^^^ pretty sure he's planning to run a couple of cycles.  :Wink:

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks Gbrice, always appreciate the kind words and your 100% in eveerything that you said. I'm happy with my placing and the experience is priceless. From the spray tanning (which you have to get naked for lol) to the battle woth dehydration it was GREAT. Nonetheless, I still have work that I will take care of and 364 days from now, I will be the overall winner at the Northstar Classic 2012. 

Fireguy- Props to you for never giving up and doing all those shows. I'm sure the overall win was a great feeling.

----------


## zaggahamma

congrats and whats even more impressive is your attitude

----------


## RaginCajun

hell yeah! second place, congrats man. it goes to show ya how hard work and determination pay off. great work and attitude!

----------


## MastaMan

damn dude you look awesome... that's ****ing dedication right there

----------


## auslifta

Well done Buddha, 2nd for first show is a great achievement. You have the right mindset to take this out next time.

----------


## -KJ-

Congrats bro... Second is excellent!
Keep up the work and you'll place first next time no doubt!

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks for the good words guys, I do appreciate it. I'm back in the gym, slowly but surely. The days of having ice cream for breakfast are done and its time to refocus and capture this title in 11 3/4 months. I'll be keeping everyone posted on my progress

----------


## Buddhabody

Here is my pic in the hotel, about an hour after the show. I should of won DAMN IT, jk.........

----------


## zaggahamma

well you will get the rest of em buddha...look what you have to show for it a walking trophy

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Here is my pic in the hotel, about an hour after the show. I should of won DAMN IT, jk.........


MAN O MAN! YOU SHOULD HAVE WON! AMAZING. You look unreal Buddha!

----------


## Buddhabody

Thanks alot Slimmer, the physique I'll bring next year will blow your mind.

----------


## SlimmerMe

PS: your avy is your trophy......

----------


## gbrice75

Damn bro, you look amazing. As SM said, your avy/body is your trophy. Glad to see you finally changed it, well deserved!!!

Enjoy your journey over the next year, can't wait to see how you turn out for the next one!

----------


## Buddhabody

Update: Offseason diet is now dialed in. Just ordered my gear 12 week Test E 500mg with DBol 30mg first 4 weeks. Also been using Haney Rambods FST-7. I will update when the goodies arrive.

----------

